# Plastic or wood frame Queen Excluder



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

New bee question?
What are the advantages/disadvantages of plastic over metal Queen Excluder's. I have 1 metal and 2 plastic.
I know I wont need them for several month's just need some thoughts.
Thank You
Jim


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The problem with plastic queen excluders is that they just lay flat between boxes and much of the surface area for bees to use is covered by frames. I have thought of making a wood frame for somwe and seeing how that works


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I was able to take a torch to my wood bound metal ones to get the wax from between the metal bars after I took them off. I liked that. The wooden and metal ones leave a space so I don't crush bees as easily when the hive is crowded and gives more room for the bees to move. 

Sometimes I don't realize the plastic ones are even on cause they are so skinny and I don't look carefully enough plus they can kind of sag in the center onto the bees. I wish I had all metal and wooden ones but the plastic ones are ok and inexpensive and durable. 

I use them sometimes just to slow the bees down from rushing up through the top if I am feeding or looking around and what not. It's nice to have a few layers of things like queen excluders and extra covers and boxes around.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought a couple of plastic ones last year because they are easy to cut up and use for in odd items that I occaisonally make during the winter, such as a swarm box like this. http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/marburg.html


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Vance
The problem with plastic queen excluders is that they just lay flat between boxes and much of the surface area for bees to use is covered by frames. I have thought of making a wood frame for somwe and seeing how that works.

This is what I was thinking. I think I am going to make a frame for the plastic ones and put a short peice in the middle to keep it from saging.

Jim


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

+ 1 with Adam I have both with bound and unbound wood ones. My plastic ones are going to get cut up. 
David


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have both, use them for different reasons. Personally I like the plastic better... easier to use, bee space is maintained and cheap to replace. Also can be cut to fit nucs.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> New bee question?
> What are the advantages/disadvantages of plastic over metal Queen Excluder's. I have 1 metal and 2 plastic.
> I know I wont need them for several month's just need some thoughts.
> Thank You
> Jim


The metal ones have gap on the side - SHB heaven. I prefered them too but had to switch to moulded plastic to reduce hiding places for the beetles


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have started to fill any Extra holes or cracks to stop the SHB.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a solar wax melter that will hold 4 wood bound excluders at a time. This is how I clean them. Although I have not tried putting one of my plastic ones in it I'm sure the heat would wreck them.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

My-smokepole said:


> I have started to fill any Extra holes or cracks to stop the SHB.


What are you using to fill the cracks? thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The wood bound ones have too much space on the bottom (which get's wax) and just right on the top. You can tell they are on the hive at a glance when preparing for winter or otherwise checking for excluders, especially if you paint them some other color than your hives..

The metal and plastic ones have too little space on the top so they get propolized.

The plastic ones if left in the sun get brittle and break when they get bent while you're trying to peal them off of the propolis.

The metal ones can be cleaned by many methods including a torch...


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

The metal ones can bend so you might not be able to tell that the queen can get though the plastic just breaks so you can tell its trash. 

I have metal, wood bound metal and plastic and still don't know what I prefer or which kind is best.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

The plastic ones if left in the sun get brittle and break when they get bent while you're trying to peal them off of the propolis.

!!!!I place the plastic ones in the freeze and use a guerny to blast wax and propolis off them.

The metal ones can be cleaned by many methods including a torch... 

!!!I use a torch but the gap where the wires are clamped is a terrific place for SHB to hide ( here in the sub tropics)


----------



## WildernessWill (May 19, 2012)

I havent used a honey excluder yet. They have proven to be the most worthless piece of bee stuff I have purchased to date. Sorry to hijack here but save your $$ for more important stuff and let em bee.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Wax and propolis


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

A wood bound metal excluder turns into a nice Cloake board with just 3 small strips of wood added around the edges.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

max2 said:


> !!!!I place the plastic ones in the freeze and use a *guerny *to blast wax and propolis off them.


OK, I can't figure out what a "guerny" is, even with the help of Google! The closest "American" word seems to be _gurney_, as in portable stretcher with wheels. But that makes no sense in the context _Max2 _is using. :scratch:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry! It is a pressure washer http://www.karcher.com.au/aus/Products/Home__Garden/Pressure_washers.htm
Here also known as a " Gurney" !


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

max2 said:


> Sorry! It is a pressure washer. Here also known as a " Gurney" !


Thanks for the tip! It appears that *Gerni *is actually a *brand name* of a company that makes cleaning equipment, including pressure washers:

http://www.gerni.com.au/AboutGerni.aspx


----------

